# Omega Longbows, Interesting Product News



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I just saw the Dec. 30, 2019 news on Kegan's web site (yeah, I'm a bit slow, news has been there for over 2 weeks).
One of the key notes is that the Omega Original will be replaced by the new, Omega Spirit.

Here is the site address;

https://www.omegalongbows.com/?page_id=1790

It is a bit of a read, but quite informative.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup, made the most sense with our lineup and made pricing a LOT simpler! The two designs are very familiar, and with the new Chinese bows taking the market by storm it didn't make sense to add possible confusion to our model list, given their similarities and overlap. The rest of our new riser materials should also arrive next month, so we should have a lot more photos then.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

kegan said:


> with the new Chinese bows taking the market by storm it didn't make sense to add possible confusion to our model list, given their similarities and overlap.


Good point, personally, I am not in the market for the Chinese bows, some may be good, others not so much, but for me, your bows are where price and quality meet in a very good place. I admire your commitment of producing a quality bow at reasonable prices. 



kegan said:


> The rest of our new riser materials should also arrive next month, so we should have a lot more photos then.


I will be very interested to see new pictures and details.

I really like my new Imperial, I am starting to feel better again, I may get to the local bow shop's indoor range next week and complete my bare shaft testing to help me make a decision on the best spined arrow for my bow.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Makes sense to go to the engineered wood....though I'm not a fan of the look. 

One day I will own an Omega.....I've never heard a bad thing......and I've heard plenty of great things- Great bow at a killer price...best wishes Kegan.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kegan what is the difference between the Spirit and the Original? How is the Spirit better than the Original? Just wondering,now I’m going to have to own a Spirit down the road! Keep up the good work! Look forward to seeing the Spirit!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I want a native, I have the original, Fast , hard hitting bow, Made by probably one of the best people , workmanship, and customer relations wise, in the business . actually just read the stuff on the link, and wondered over to the in stock bows, and there are 2 Natives , perfect for me, Gonna have to call him and get some imfo, money is tight right now, but ,i'm tempted, keep telling myself they are there because it's meant to be


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just reading this on his website yesterday, sounds like some good news. I think the Dymalux is a good match with the Native due to its density and the short riser. Also glad to see the double carbon option.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone!

Beendare, the aesthetics were certainly a concern and you're not the first to say that. However the improved consistency and durability will allow us to offer better bows for the price, and that's better for everyone!

Homey88, the Spirit has more deflex through the riser, making it more forgiving and reducing recoil. The limbs are also more reflexed, with a more heavily recessed midlimb for improved performance. It's essentially an Original reworked with the best design characteristics of my other models. Dalton Lewis of the Stickboys has a video of his late season hunt using one of the prototypes: https://youtu.be/C2AvclWo0jo and SolidSnakeArchery has a video of his first impressions on Youtube, too.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'd love to ask a bunch of questions about the Spirit, etc., but I'll be patient (for a change :wink: ) and wait for the new info to come out on the Omega site and/or facebook page.


----------



## BugsyArcher (Nov 25, 2019)

Kegan, do you plan to to use a bow bold system for the Imperial take down model? I saw a prototype you made of the imperial with a micarta riser and i have been captivated ever since. I would be interested in such a micarta take down model or maybe one piece.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

One of my favorite bows and bowyers


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Im not a big fan of the high contrast engineered wood but some of brown/brown or brown/charcoal combos look nice. 

Anyway Im anxious to see what the Spirit looks like when you post it. It looks like an elegant design in a video I saw of someone whooting it.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

Lovin’ my new Omega original, shoots great! And Kegan is a pleasure to deal with, super helpful, prompt, and professional. 

Best of luck with the new design!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Kegan for the info and the YouTube links!


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Dartwick said:


> Im not a big fan of the high contrast engineered wood but some of brown/brown or brown/charcoal combos look nice.


Being a conservative "Olde Phart" :wink: , the wilder colours aren't my preference.

Not sure what Kegan will offer, but for what its worth, here's a few random samples that would appeal to me;









My 48 year old Yamaha YG68 appears to have the 1970's Japanese version of Dymalux and I have liked it since I bought it in 1975 or 76.


----------



## Boker302 (Jan 5, 2020)

Was saving up for an original and had been looking at them a lot on the web page. I was shocked on my next visit to see the change. The spirit sounds like a good improvement design wise and I am impressed by any company that keeps pushing to improve while maintaining a reasonable price which isn’t many now days imo. 

Kegan has always been first class in response to all my silly questions to boot. 

Just to name a few of the reasons I want to purchase his product. 

With that said I am a plane Jane type guy (another thing I always like about omega bows) and a little apprehensive about the colors. 

Definitely looking forward to seeing more pics of them.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I appreciate the kind words, everyone!

Bugsyarcher, the new T/D project will be based around the fiberglass sleeve system. 

I didn't go crazy with the wild colors for our first order. We have Buckskin, Royal Jacaranda, Charcoal, and more Green Hornet Dymalux on the way. For the Spirit we'll have Buckskin, Green Mountain Camo, Royal Jacaranda, and Charcoal Spectraply. We hope to add some Walnut as well, in both materials, for folks who want something a bit more natural looking but this is our first batch of material to start the year. While these materials fit the "function over form" motif of Omega, they really are very attractive and should ultimately produce more consistent, quality bows as well.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

kegan said:


> For the Spirit we'll have Buckskin, Green Mountain Camo, Royal Jacaranda, and Charcoal Spectraply.


I did a search, couldn't find Charcoal Spectraply but I did find the other 3, I apologise if I got them wrong;










I'd be quite happy with the Buckskin or Royal Jacaranda. The Green Mountain Camo might work for me too, I'd need to see a better picture, I am usually not into green and my cousin would torment me if I had a green bow. :mg: 

Darn it, Kegan, down the road I might have to sell a shotgun to finance one of these :wink:



kegan said:


> While these materials fit the "function over form" motif of Omega


Please don't change this philosophy


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

Kegan is a great guy making great products, and some of these new woods broadens the appeal some to folks.
I'll probably be visiting with him again real soon.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

That Royal Jacaranda is sharp

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice, I was going to request buckskin for my next Native.

I hunted all last Fall with my Dymalux Native and it still looks new, and I tend to be rough on equipment. The finish is very durable, doesn't seem to dent or ding as easily as "real" woods.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone explain the difference between Dymalux and Spectraply to me?

I think that green mtn camo Spectraply would look sharp on a Spirit riser! Tempting...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

CAPTJJ, that's the Thunderbird Endurance Epoxy finish! This stuff is tough as nails. We just got some gloss and are starting to experiment a little more with it.

Stub, the Dymalux is just a resin-impregnated version of the Spectraply. It's heavier and stronger, but 2.5X the cost. In the small-riser Spirit, the Spectraply made a lot more sense for the price of the bow.


----------



## Claymore51 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking forward to the new products.


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

Dymalux is tough as nails. Great choice for riser material. Hopefully, I will own one of Kegan’s bows.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

FYI, there's a March 2, 2020 News Post on the Omega website;

https://www.omegalongbows.com/?page_id=1790


----------



## Claymore51 (Feb 4, 2017)

Are you taking orders on the Spirit at this time?


----------



## aluminated (Oct 10, 2017)

Claymore51 said:


> Are you taking orders on the Spirit at this time?


Perhaps you should go direct to the source:
[email protected]
(724) 406-4256


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I am taking orders for the Spirit, but not at this exact moment. My wife's been doing taxes right now so I've been trying to run the shop, office, and household again and am currently backed up with orders for the next few months.


----------



## Claymore51 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks Kegan


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

For general interest, I copied this picture from a post on the Omega Facebook site; an Omega Native with the Dymalux riser, not sure which color it is.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Any micarta risers available?


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

You can go to the site, and look at available bows, ,how I got my last one, Native


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

stick monkey said:


> Any micarta risers available?


No. At this point it's really not an affordable option in my price range.


----------



## Robert 49 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hope it keeps working out for you Kegan.


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

The direction you are going in seems to make good sense. I do hope where ever you end up you keep some options in custom grip shape.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I appreciate the kind words, everyone. The updates have been pretty well received so far, although I'm not sure I ever really offered much in the way of custom grip shapes. It's never easy trying to copy someone else's work by looking at photos and I work pretty hard to get the standard grips on my bow optimized for comfort and consistency.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

kegan said:


> I work pretty hard to get the standard grips on my bow optimized for comfort and consistency.


You hit my requirements bang on with the grip! 

I wouldn't want anything different for me.









Is there any information on the density of Dymalux compared to Ipe or Oak?


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

The Spirit Longbow is now on the Omega site  ;

https://www.omegalongbows.com/?page_id=1854


----------



## BassinBowhunter (May 6, 2011)

Thats a sweet looking bow! I've never shot an Omega, Kegan, are the grips more rounded or flattened a bit?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BassinBowhunter said:


> Thats a sweet looking bow! I've never shot an Omega, Kegan, are the grips more rounded or flattened a bit?


Thanks! I put a flat section in the center of the grip to help consistency, but the edges are pretty heavily rounded for comfort. It's as nice of a blend of the two styles as I can make and the feedback has been pretty positive.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

I wasn't sure at first but really like the grip on my Native, comfortable and repeatable.


----------



## 06rexwagon (Jan 5, 2016)

YamahaYG68 said:


> The Spirit Longbow is now on the Omega site  ;
> 
> https://www.omegalongbows.com/?page_id=1854
> 
> ...


Still not taking orders though?


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

kegan said:


> Thanks! I put a flat section in the center of the grip to help consistency, but the edges are pretty heavily rounded for comfort. It's as nice of a blend of the two styles as I can make and the feedback has been pretty positive.


Here is a comparison of an Omega Original to a 1970 Wing Red Wing Hunter grip. Both are excellent, for me the RW Hunter feels a tad better.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! The grip on my Native and Imperial is more comfortable and has more grip height options than the Original and now Spirit. Those models are straighter through the riser with less material to work with, so they often wind up a little "different".

06rexwagon, I won't be taking any new orders until May. I have quite a few orders to work through and may not be able to get more mask-cartridges to keep working with the national shortage now. We're hoping to be back on track by May or June, but that will now depend on how this shutdown proceeds. I don't want to take any orders I might not be able to deliver on as promised.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

kegan said:


> may not be able to get more mask-cartridges to keep working with the national shortage now.


I was hoping that you'd be able to work through the current virus situation, since you're in your own shop with what I assume are few visitors.

However, I did not think of the PPE for sanding, spraying, etc. I should have thought of this since when I was working, we had numerous tasks that required respiratory PPE, I didn't "connect the dots" on the cartridges :embara: , retirement must be settling in on me :wink:

I hope that this pandemic passes sooner than later, it is terrible for the all too many that have been directly impacted by it. I hope that you come through this OK.

I am still really enjoying the Imperial and am considering augmenting it with something else, in due time.


----------



## nitron125 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good read


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

Been hearing good things about these bows, might have to try one out.


----------



## jkrose81 (Sep 4, 2018)

I made a vow to myself I wouldn't buy a longbow till I got my first kill with my recurve (new to trad in 2019). But, I may have to break that vow and order one of these this summer!


----------

